# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  प्रबंधन को व्यक्तिगत सुझाव

## RANAJI1982

मेरा नियामको व प्रशाशक महोदय से अनुरोध है ! कि फ़ोरम मे पेज का प्रिंट निकालने का आप्शन भी होना चाहिये ! जिससे की हमारी फ़ोरम पर ऎसी बहुत सारी जानकारी है, जिसे पाठक सहेज कर अपने पास रखना तो चाहते है ! पर रख नही पाते कृप्या मेरे इस सुझाव पर गौर करे ! खाशतौर से मेरा पाथ जी से अनुरोध है कि वो इस विषय पर ध्यान दे ! क्योकि मेरे द्वारा रेपो से जुडे प्रश्न पूछने पर वो सेवा सभी सदस्यगण के लिये चालू कर दी गई थी ! ये सिर्फ़ एक सुझाव है...........धन्यवाद

----------


## ratirani2011

प्रशासकों से अनुरोध है कि 

कृ पया अगम्यागम्य कहानियाँ इमेल में  न भेजें 
ऐसी विकृति फैलानेवाली कहानियों से अन्तर्वासना जैसी उपयोगी साईट को दूर रखें तो ज्यादा रुचिकर होगा 
पुनश्च , कृ पया बताने की कृ पा करें कि अन्तर्वासना साईट पर कहानियों का इंग्लिश version उपलब्ध है या नहीं .यदि हाँ तो लिंक भेजेने की कृ पा करें 
सादर ,
-रतिरानी

----------


## TIGERR

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

----------


## groopji

> मेरा नियामको व प्रशाशक महोदय से अनुरोध है ! कि फ़ोरम मे पेज का प्रिंट निकालने का आप्शन भी होना चाहिये ! जिससे की हमारी फ़ोरम पर ऎसी बहुत सारी जानकारी है, जिसे पाठक सहेज कर अपने पास रखना तो चाहते है ! पर रख नही पाते कृप्या मेरे इस सुझाव पर गौर करे ! खाशतौर से मेरा पाथ जी से अनुरोध है कि वो इस विषय पर ध्यान दे ! क्योकि मेरे द्वारा रेपो से जुडे प्रश्न पूछने पर वो सेवा सभी सदस्यगण के लिये चालू कर दी गई थी ! ये सिर्फ़ एक सुझाव है...........धन्यवाद


रजनी जी ये सुविधा फोरम पर पहले से ही उपलब्ध है .....

----------


## groopji

> प्रशासकों से अनुरोध है कि 
> 
> कृ पया अगम्यागम्य कहानियाँ इमेल में  न भेजें 
> ऐसी विकृति फैलानेवाली कहानियों से अन्तर्वासना जैसी उपयोगी साईट को दूर रखें तो ज्यादा रुचिकर होगा 
> पुनश्च , कृ पया बताने की कृ पा करें कि अन्तर्वासना साईट पर कहानियों का इंग्लिश version उपलब्ध है या नहीं .यदि हाँ तो लिंक भेजेने की कृ पा करें 
> सादर ,
> -रतिरानी


आपने कहानियों को प्राप्त करने के लिए सब्सक्राईब किया है ..... अपनी इमेल को जांचे उसमे कहीं न कही अनसब्सक्राईब करने का आप्शन आ रहा होगा ...... उसे क्लिक कर के आगे की सभी प्रक्रिया को पूरी कीजिए ... भविष्य में कोई भी कहानी आपकी इमेल पर नहीं आएगी

----------


## nishanath

गरम विभाग में हार्डकोर दिखना तो क्या मेरा प्रवेस ही बंद कर दिया गया   मेरी जानकारी में मैंने कोई भी नियम नहीं तोड़ा फिर भी मेरे साथ ऐसा क्यों किया जा रहा है ?

----------


## jeet6162

> गरम विभाग में हार्डकोर दिखना तो क्या मेरा प्रवेस ही बंद कर दिया गया   मेरी जानकारी में मैंने कोई भी नियम नहीं तोड़ा फिर भी मेरे साथ ऐसा क्यों किया जा रहा है ?


*मित्र 
शायद कोई तकनीकी कारण से ऐसा हुआ होगा 
आप किसी भी नियामक या फ़िर प्रशासक को pm करो 
इस का हल निकल जाएगा 

*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*थू है उन लोगों पर जो जिस थाली में खाते हैं उसी पर विष्ठा करते हैं किसी और के कंधे पर बन्दूक रख कर चलाते हैं --थू

ओर साथ ही कहना चाहूँगा की जो लोग अपने माँ -बहन को गलत नजरों से देखते है वे ही दूसरों को माँ -बहन की गाली देते है--*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *थू है उन लोगों पर जो जिस थाली में खाते हैं उसी पर विष्ठा करते हैं किसी और के कंधे पर बन्दूक रख कर चलाते हैं --थू
> 
> ओर साथ ही कहना चाहूँगा की जो लोग अपने माँ -बहन को गलत नजरों से देखते है वे ही दूसरों को माँ -बहन की गाली देते है--*


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

----------


## fauji bhai

> *मित्र 
> शायद कोई तकनीकी कारण से ऐसा हुआ होगा 
> आप किसी भी नियामक या फ़िर प्रशासक को pm करो 
> इस का हल निकल जाएगा 
> 
> *





> गरम विभाग में हार्डकोर दिखना तो क्या मेरा प्रवेस ही बंद कर दिया गया   मेरी जानकारी में मैंने कोई भी नियम नहीं तोड़ा फिर भी मेरे साथ ऐसा क्यों किया जा रहा है ?


 *क्या कोई गलती होने से गर्म विभाग में कुछ सूत्रों में प्रवेश बंद हो जाता है क्या? मेरे से कोनसी गलती हो गई गुरूजी? मेरा प्रवेश बंद हो गया और मैंने जितनी भी प्रविष्ठिया डाली थी उन गायब हुए सूत्रों में, वो भी गायब हो गई? मेरा क्या कसूर?     *

----------


## robin hood

मित्र फोजी ये सबके साथ हुआ हें ,सभी कि मनमोहक चित्र ,चल चित्र ,में कि गयी प्रविष्टि हटा दी गयी हें

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*Noctis Lucis*जब तक ये नियामक पद पर हैं, तब तक के लिए मैं फोरम छोड कर जा रहा हूँ!

इनके पास जवाब होता नहीं है, और पूछने पर ये ऑफ लाइन होकर चले जाते है !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *Noctis Lucis*[/URL][/h]
> जब तक ये नियामक पद पर हैं, तब तक के लिए मैं फोरम छोड कर जा रहा हूँ!
> 
> इनके पास जवाब होता नहीं है, और पूछने पर ये ऑफ लाइन होकर चले जाते है !


अरे भाई ये क्या मनहूस खबर बता रहे हो---

----------


## manojdjoshi

> अरे भाई ये क्या मनहूस खबर बता रहे हो---


इस फोरम को किस मनहूस की नजर लग गयी हे रोज ही कुछ न कुछ मनहूस समाचार सुनाई देता हे

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> अरे भाई ये क्या मनहूस खबर बता रहे हो---





> इस फोरम को किस मनहूस की नजर लग गयी हे रोज ही कुछ न कुछ मनहूस समाचार सुनाई देता हे


चाँद जी  पता नहीं इनको मुझसे निजी खुन्नस है ! सही सूत्र को मिटा देते है ! *जैसे यही वरिष्ठ नियामक हों !*
और पूछने पर जवाब देने की जगह भाग जाते है ! जब जवाब नहीं है तो अपने अधिकार का गलत इस्क्तेमाल कर रहे है !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भाई फोरम वेसे ही बर्बाद हो गया है,,कारण रवि चचा नहीं यहाँ की नीतिया है। आप कृपया किसी की बात मैं ना आके यही रहे,आप जेसे अति जागरूक सदस्य चले जाएँगे तो फिर कुछ बचेगा ही नहीं । 
साईट मालिको ने सिर्फ यही पे गरम मासाला बंद किया है,,बाकी अनय 17 जगहो पे चालू है,,वहाँ नोट मिल रहे है,,बंद नहीं करेंगे --यहाँ फोकटिया था--तो रवि चाचा के नाम पे स्वाहा कर दिया। 
http://www.indianpornempire.com/

इनकी किसी भी साईट पे जा के देख सकते है,,कथित अश्लीलता पूरे शबाब पे है।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

चाँद जी सारे सूत्र जिनमे में लिखता हूँ, उनकी जानकारी मेरे ई-मेल खाते में पहुँच जाती है, आपका सन्देश देखा तो जवाब देने चला आया ! वैसे मनोज जी भी गवाह हैं !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> भाई फोरम वेसे ही बर्बाद हो गया है,,कारण रवि चचा नहीं यहाँ की नीतिया है। आप कृपया किसी की बात मैं ना आके यही रहे,आप जेसे अति जागरूक सदस्य चले जाएँगे तो फिर कुछ बचेगा ही नहीं । 
> साईट मालिको ने सिर्फ यही पे गरम मासाला बंद किया है,,बाकी अनय 17 जगहो पे चालू है,,वहाँ नोट मिल रहे है,,बंद नहीं करेंगे --यहाँ फोकटिया था--तो रवि चाचा के नाम पे स्वाहा कर दिया। 
> http://www.indianpornempire.com/
> 
> इनकी किसी भी साईट पे जा के देख सकते है,,कथित अश्लीलता पूरे शबाब पे है।


मुझे तो ये चाचा के समर्थक लग रहे है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

मेरा प म फूल है !

*Noctis Lucis

जवाब दो , सूत्र और मेरी पोस्ट क्यों हटाई !
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE="Hamsafar+";1810229]मुझे तो ये चाचा के समर्थक लग रहे है ![/QUOTE]
मोके पे चोका लगा रहे है,,चाचा का डर होता तो मेन पेज से भी [URL="http://antarvasna.com/"]http://antarvasna.com[/URL]  कोई लेख या कथित सामग्री हटाते । 
बस रेडी हो जाये भुगतान कर नयन सेकने के लिये ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> इस फोरम को किस मनहूस की नजर लग गयी हे रोज ही कुछ न कुछ मनहूस समाचार सुनाई देता हे


किसी की नजर नहीं लगी --सदस्यो के जेब पे नजर है,,जल्द ही जेब ढीली कर नयन सुख का ओपसन आने वाला है।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

दूसरी बात , *व्यक्तिगत सन्देश का जवाब न देना*, *अपना विसिटर बॉक्स बंद रखना* , *अवतार चित्र में तलवार लेकर* (क्या युद्ध लड़ना चाहते है ) या फिर और कुछ !

*जवाब हो तो दें... या ये कहे मेरे पास जवाब नहीं है, यदि नहीं है तो ये काम किस के कहने पर किया और किस अधिकार से !*

*अपने अधिकार की एक बार फिर से समीक्षा कर ले,....*


*और हां बैन करना हो तो बेशक कर दे !*

----------


## prem guru

*गुरूजी*
*आजकल* *अन्तर्वासना* *में* *अगम्यागमन* *और* *कहानियों* *पर* *आपकी* *राय*
*सूत्र* *क्यों* *नहीं* *दिखाई* *दे* *रहे** ?*

*प्रेम* *माथुर*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)

"Hamsafar+"+,prem guru,*Noctis Lucis*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*दादा से अनुरोध है की आप शीघ्र ऑन लाइन हो जाइये !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*मेरी सिर्फ दो डिमांड है या तो मुझे बैन किया जाये (आजीवन) या Noctis Lucis इनको नियामक पद से हटाया जाये !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

---------------

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हम्सर्फर जी , आप के बनाए सूत्र का विषय अब प्रसंगिक नही है और आपके भले के लिए ही उसे पटल से हटाया गया था ! अफ़सोस के इस सम्बन्ध में आपने मुझसे बात करना तक उचित नही समझा  और अपना पम बंद करके मुझे मेरा स्थान याद दिलाने लग गए !खैर अब किसी की इच्छा खुद  ही अपने पैर पर बार बार कुल्हाड़ी मारने की हो तो इसमें  हम क्या कर सकते हैं ! अपने परम मित्र की सलाह  और आपकी इच्छा का सम्मान करते मैं उसे पुनः पटल पर ला रहा हूँ ! आगे आप की मर्जी ! 
> धन्यवाद !


*नहीं कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है !*
*जो करना होगा वो दादा करेंगे , उनका ही फैसला मुझे मान्य है बस !*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *Noctis Lucis*[/URL][/h]
> जब तक ये नियामक पद पर हैं, तब तक के लिए मैं फोरम छोड कर जा रहा हूँ!
> 
> इनके पास जवाब होता नहीं है, और पूछने पर ये ऑफ लाइन होकर चले जाते है !





> अरे भाई ये क्या मनहूस खबर बता रहे हो---





> इस फोरम को किस मनहूस की नजर लग गयी हे रोज ही कुछ न कुछ मनहूस समाचार सुनाई देता हे





> *Noctis Lucis*[/URL]
> 
> जवाब दो , सूत्र और मेरी पोस्ट क्यों हटाई !
> [/B]





> दूसरी बात , व्यक्तिगत सन्देश का जवाब न देना, अपना विसिटर बॉक्स बंद रखना , अवतार चित्र में तलवार लेकर , आखिर क्या चाहते  हैं !
> 
> जवाब हो तो दें... या ये कहे मेरे पास जवाब नहीं है, यदि नहीं है तो ये काम किस के कहने पर किया और किस अधिकार से !
> 
> अपने अधिकार की एक बार फिर से समीक्षा कर ले,....
> 
> 
> *और हां बैन करना हो तो बेशक कर दे !*


हम्सर्फर जी , आप के बनाए सूत्र का विषय अब प्रसंगिक नही है और आपके भले के लिए ही उसे पटल से हटाया गया था ! अफ़सोस के इस सम्बन्ध में आपने मुझसे बात करना तक उचित नही समझा  और अपना पम बंद करके मुझे मेरा स्थान याद दिलाने लग गए !खैर अब किसी की इच्छा खुद  ही अपने पैर पर बार बार कुल्हाड़ी मारने की हो तो इसमें  हम क्या कर सकते हैं ! अपने परम मित्र की सलाह  और आपकी इच्छा का सम्मान करते मैं उसे पुनः पटल पर ला रहा हूँ ! आगे आप की मर्जी ! 
धन्यवाद !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हम्सर्फर जी , आप के बनाए सूत्र का विषय अब  प्रसंगिक नही है और आपके भले के लिए ही उसे पटल से हटाया गया था ! अफ़सोस के  इस सम्बन्ध में आपने मुझसे बात करना तक उचित नही समझा  और अपना पम बंद  करके मुझे मेरा स्थान याद दिलाने लग गए !खैर अब किसी की इच्छा खुद  ही अपने  पैर पर बार बार कुल्हाड़ी मारने की हो तो इसमें  हम क्या कर सकते हैं !  अपने परम मित्र की सलाह  और आपकी इच्छा का सम्मान करते मैं उसे पुनः पटल पर  ला रहा हूँ ! आगे आप की मर्जी ! 
> धन्यवाद !


*नहीं कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है !* *मेरा प म बंद नहीं है, भरा हुआ है !*
*जो करना होगा वो दादा करेंगे , उनका ही फैसला मुझे मान्य है बस !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*क्या ये सब करने से पहले आपने मुझे सन्देश दिया ???? नहीं दिया ??? और तलवार चला दी !!!!*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

आज आप नियामक पद से जायेंगे या फिर मैं बैन !
यही सत्य है , दो में से एक फैसला होगा !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

-------------------------

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*अच्छा दोस्तों मैं चलता हूँ.... फोरम में मेरा सफर अब समाप्त होता है!  Noctis Lucis  जी के अलावा यदि किसी को बुरा 

लगा हो तो मैं हाथ जोड़ कर छमा प्रार्थी हूँ !

इस पोस्ट को हटा कर दुर्बल मानसिकता का परिचय न दे !

दुबारा कभी फोरम पर नहीं आऊंगा !

हमसफ़र का सफर अब समाप्त !

अलविदा दोस्तों , फिर कभी नहीं मिलेंगे !


*

----------


## robin hood

> Noctis Lucis[/URL]  जी के अलावा यदि किसी को बुरा 
> 
> लगा हो तो मैं हाथ जोड़ कर छमा प्रार्थी हूँ !
> 
> इस पोस्ट को हटा कर दुर्बल मानसिकता का परिचय न दे !
> 
> दुबारा कभी फोरम पर नहीं आऊंगा !
> 
> हमसफ़र का सफर अब समाप्त !
> ...


यार हमसफर जी ऐसे क्या रूठ रहे हो ,इसका भी सोल्यूशन निकलते हें ,आइये पर वापस

----------


## Dabang Toofani

> यार हमसफर जी ऐसे क्या रूठ रहे हो ,इसका भी सोल्यूशन निकलते हें ,आइये पर वापस


_पर रूठे क्यों हैं ?_

----------


## robin hood

> _पर रूठे क्यों हैं ?_


नाराज हो गए एक भाई से ,,,,,

----------


## Dabang Toofani

> नाराज हो गए एक भाई से ,,,,,


_कारण बताने की कृपा की जाये महानुभाव हंट जी !_

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

लगता है ननद भोजाई का अखाडा चल रहा है ..........

----------


## Dabang Toofani

> लगता है ननद भोजाई का अखाडा चल रहा है ..........


_चौधरी साहब "ननद भोजाई का अखाडा" तनिक इसको परिभाषित किया जाये_

----------


## robin hood

> _कारण बताने की कृपा की जाये महानुभाव हंट जी !_


अमा यार तनिक इक पेज पलट भी लीजिए ,इ रहा कारणवा 




> *अच्छा दोस्तों मैं चलता हूँ.... फोरम में मेरा सफर अब समाप्त होता है! Noctis Lucis जी के अलावा यदि किसी को बुरा 
> 
> लगा हो तो मैं हाथ जोड़ कर छमा प्रार्थी हूँ !
> 
> इस पोस्ट को हटा कर दुर्बल मानसिकता का परिचय न दे !
> 
> दुबारा कभी फोरम पर नहीं आऊंगा !
> 
> हमसफ़र का सफर अब समाप्त !
> ...

----------


## Dabang Toofani

> अमा यार तनिक इक पेज पलट भी लीजिए ,इ रहा कारणवा


_हंट भाईजान यहाँ कारण तो कुछ नहीं लिखा है_

----------


## nivoash

वैसे भी तुम्हारे पास सफर का मो. नं. है ही, नवागत बनने के बाद, तुम तो कभी-कभी बच्चे बन जाते हो, तुम्हारे पास वैसे भी एक बड़ी जिम्मेदारी है। उसे पूर्ण करो, अभी फोरम को पूर्ण रूपेण बर्बाद नहीं कर पाये हो तुम। 26/11 के दौरान आये आतंकियों के समान तुमने सीधे-साधे आम सदस्यों पर मां-बहन की गालियों की बेइंतहा बौछार की है। आजीवन लोग नहीं भूलेंगे। तुम तो खुश होंगे, कि कितनों की मां-बहन एक की है, फिर भी ये सब मेरी आरती उतार रहे हैं, अब ताली लगाने वाला स्माइली लगा कर उत्तर देना। एक हफ्ते बाद लागिन होउंगा। घंटी हिलाओ तब तक। टाटा।

----------


## robin hood

> _हंट भाईजान यहाँ कारण तो कुछ नहीं लिखा है_


कारण बता दिया तो आपका सवाल नाराज हो जायेगा ,तनिक प्रथम पेज पर पधारने कि कृपा करे ,वहा सब उपलब्ध हें ,

----------


## sumit raja

आदरणीय  महोदय ,कृपया ये बताने  का कष्ट करेंगे कि ये मंच अपने पुराने वाले स्वरुप में कभी लोटेगा कि नहीं ,जिसमे हम लोग सेक्स के सागर में गोते लगाते थे सब लोग अपने मन की बात यहाँ कह कर यहाँ हलके हो जाया करते थे ये अभूतपूर्व मंच था क्या ये पुनः वापसी  करेगा ,कृपया अति शीध्र  बताने का कष्ट करे .......

----------


## logical indian

कुछ समझ नही आया
सभी पाच पेज पढ़ डाले फिर भी ऐसा हाल है,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## robin hood

> कुछ समझ नही आया
> सभी पाच पेज पढ़ डाले फिर भी ऐसा हाल है,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


क्या समझ नही आया ???????????????

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> अमा यार तनिक इक पेज पलट भी लीजिए ,इ रहा कारणवा


प्रिय मित्र हंट जी, दोस्तों के बीच मन मुटाव चलता रहता है, पर इस समय फोरम हित में मेने अपना फैसला बदला है ! आज हम लोगों को फिर से फोरम को आगे और उचाई पर पहुचना है तो यह कार्य अकेले नहीं एक जुट होकर ही करना होगा ! अतः नाम अनुसार हमसफर कभी साथ नहीं छोड़ता है , आप सभी प्रिय मित्रों के साथ है और हमेशा रहेगा !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> आदरणीय  महोदय ,कृपया ये बताने  का कष्ट करेंगे कि ये मंच अपने पुराने वाले स्वरुप में कभी लोटेगा कि नहीं ,जिसमे हम लोग सेक्स के सागर में गोते लगाते थे सब लोग अपने मन की बात यहाँ कह कर यहाँ हलके हो जाया करते थे ये अभूतपूर्व मंच था क्या ये पुनः वापसी  करेगा ,कृपया अति शीध्र  बताने का कष्ट करे .......


फिलहाल आप भूल जाये वो जमाना बीत चूका है और हम अच्छा कार्य कर रहें है, आशा करता हूँ कि आपका सहयोग भी रचनात्मक सूत्रों के निरमान में अवस्य होगा !

----------


## hello91

अगर रहस्य रोमाँच वाला विभाग शुरू कर दें तो बहुत कृपा होगी

----------


## robin hood

> प्रिय मित्र हंट जी, दोस्तों के बीच मन मुटाव चलता रहता है, पर इस समय फोरम हित में मेने अपना फैसला बदला है ! आज हम लोगों को फिर से फोरम को आगे और उचाई पर पहुचना है तो यह कार्य अकेले नहीं एक जुट होकर ही करना होगा ! अतः नाम अनुसार हमसफर कभी साथ नहीं छोड़ता है , आप सभी प्रिय मित्रों के साथ है और हमेशा रहेगा !


में सहमत हू आपकी बातो से मित्र ..................

----------


## robin hood

> अगर रहस्य रोमाँच वाला विभाग शुरू कर दें तो बहुत कृपा होगी


शायद शुरू कर दे इस विभाग को ,थोड़ी कांट छाँट कर

----------


## Shree Ji

"प्रिय मित्रों हिंदी विचार मंच अब एक
पूर्ण पारिवारिक मंच है |मंच पर नग्नता एवं
अश्लीलता पूर्ण रूप से प्रतिबंधित है परन्तु
सौंदर्य चित्रण का स्वागत है | pathfinder."



आपका दावा रंगीन महफ़िल के कुछ  सूत्रो के रहते पुर्णतया साबित नहीं होगा 
कृपया उन सूत्रो कि दोबारा समीक्षा करे

----------


## sultania

> "प्रिय मित्रों हिंदी विचार मंच अब एक
> पूर्ण पारिवारिक मंच है |मंच पर नग्नता एवं
> अश्लीलता पूर्ण रूप से प्रतिबंधित है परन्तु
> सौंदर्य चित्रण का स्वागत है | pathfinder."
> 
> 
> 
> आपका दावा रंगीन महफ़िल के कुछ  सूत्रो के रहते पुर्णतया साबित नहीं होगा 
> कृपया उन सूत्रो कि दोबारा समीक्षा करे


जी सही है एक सूत्र बिंदनी की ----पूर्णत: अश्लील शब्द जेसे ल* चु* आदि से भरपूर है,शिकायत करने के बावजूद प्रिय नियामको को उसमे अश्लीलता नहीं दिखी ।

----------


## pathfinder

> "प्रिय मित्रों हिंदी विचार मंच अब एक
> पूर्ण पारिवारिक मंच है |मंच पर नग्नता एवं
> अश्लीलता पूर्ण रूप से प्रतिबंधित है परन्तु
> सौंदर्य चित्रण का स्वागत है | pathfinder."
> 
> 
> 
> आपका दावा रंगीन महफ़िल के कुछ  सूत्रो के रहते पुर्णतया साबित नहीं होगा 
> कृपया उन सूत्रो कि दोबारा समीक्षा करे





> जी सही है एक सूत्र बिंदनी की ----पूर्णत: अश्लील शब्द जेसे ल* चु* आदि से भरपूर है,शिकायत करने के बावजूद प्रिय नियामको को उसमे अश्लीलता नहीं दिखी ।


प्रिय मित्रों,नियामकों को ऐसे सभी सूत्रों को हटाने के निर्देश दे दिए गए हैं |

----------


## sultania

> प्रिय मित्रों,नियामकों को ऐसे सभी सूत्रों को हटाने के निर्देश दे दिए गए हैं |


आपने बोला तब ना --जब सदस्य शिकायत भेजते है तब क्यों नहीं होता --

----------


## kajal pandey

*कूल कूल प्लीज ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## pathfinder

> आपने बोला तब ना --जब सदस्य शिकायत भेजते है तब क्यों नहीं होता --


प्रिय चाँद जी तब तक यह निर्णय लिया  नही गया था कि मंच एक पारिवारिक मंच बनने जा रहा है |

----------


## sultania

> प्रिय चाँद जी तब तक यह निर्णय लिया  नही गया था कि मंच एक पारिवारिक मंच बनने जा रहा है |


सर जी गलत बात----शिकायत तब की थी जब फोरम पे अश्लील शब्द प्रतिबंधित कर दिये गये थे ,,शायद आपने शिकायत की जांच के बिना ही लिख दिया --छमा चाहूँगा ।

----------


## pathfinder

> सर जी गलत बात----शिकायत तब की थी जब फोरम पे अश्लील शब्द प्रतिबंधित कर दिये गये थे ,,शायद आपने शिकायत की जांच के बिना ही लिख दिया --छमा चाहूँगा ।


जी आप ठीक कहते हैं परन्तु उस समय आपत्तिजनक शब्दों को सेंसर किया गया था ,परन्तु अब पूर्ण रूप से अश्लीलता एवं नग्नता को प्रतिबंधित किया गया है ,इसलिए उस समय मंच का सोफ्टवेयर इन्हें **** में परिवर्तित करने का कार्य कर रहा था ,परन्तु अब ऐसी सामग्री को नियामकों द्वारा मंच पटल से हटाया जायेगा |

----------


## gill1313

> जी आप ठीक कहते हैं परन्तु उस समय आपत्तिजनक शब्दों को सेंसर किया गया था ,परन्तु अब पूर्ण रूप से अश्लीलता एवं नग्नता को प्रतिबंधित किया गया है ,इसलिए उस समय मंच का सोफ्टवेयर इन्हें **** में परिवर्तित करने का कार्य कर रहा था ,परन्तु अब ऐसी सामग्री को नियामकों द्वारा मंच पटल से हटाया जायेगा |


क्या ये व्यस्क चुटकले में भी लागू होता है मित्र पथ जी 
मई जो चुटकला पेश करता हूँ मैं कोशिश करता मैं कोई अश्लील शब्द न प्रयोग करून अगर गलती से प्रयोग हो गया तो क्या मैं बैन हो जाता हूँ ?............?

----------


## ashwanimale

मात्र गल्ती करने पर कोई भी बैन नहीं किया जाता है मित्र, बैन होने का प्रथम कारण गल्ती के बाद की सीनाजोरी होता है, 
भरपूर सावधानी के बाद भी यदि कभी कभार आपसे अश्लील शब्द चला भी जाये तब उसे स्वयं एडिट कर दीजिये, या शिकायत द्वारा एडिट करवा लीजिये।
* यह nya niyam पूरे फोरम में लागू होगा मित्र

----------


## apnapan.pyar

मैं प्रबंधन को दो सुझाव देना चाहता हूँ !!! 

1. सदस्य की सूत्र बनाने की पोस्ट सीमा 20 कर देनी चाहिए !!!!

2. और प्रविष्टि को संपादित करने की सीमा भी पहली पोस्ट से कर देनी चाहिए !!!

----------


## umabua

> मैं प्रबंधन को दो सुझाव देना चाहता हूँ !!! 
> 
> 1. सदस्य की सूत्र बनाने की पोस्ट सीमा 20 कर देनी चाहिए !!!!
> 
> 2. और प्रविष्टि को संपादित करने की सीमा भी पहली पोस्ट से कर देनी चाहिए !!!


अच्छे  एवं विचारणीय सुझाव हैं .. धन्यवाद मित्र।

----------


## -Radhe-

> मैं प्रबंधन को दो सुझाव देना चाहता हूँ !!! 
> 
> 1. सदस्य की सूत्र बनाने की पोस्ट सीमा 20 कर देनी चाहिए !!!!
> 
> 2. और प्रविष्टि को संपादित करने की सीमा भी पहली पोस्ट से कर देनी चाहिए !!!


बढ़िया ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,बहुत बढ़िया

----------


## vedant thakur

> मैं प्रबंधन को दो सुझाव देना चाहता हूँ !!! 
> 
> 1. सदस्य की सूत्र बनाने की पोस्ट सीमा 20 कर देनी चाहिए !!!!
> 
> 2. और प्रविष्टि को संपादित करने की सीमा भी पहली पोस्ट से कर देनी चाहिए !!!


हाँ ,ऐसा होना तो चाहिए .....................

----------


## pathfinder

> मैं प्रबंधन को दो सुझाव देना चाहता हूँ !!! 
> 
> 1. सदस्य की सूत्र बनाने की पोस्ट सीमा 20 कर देनी चाहिए !!!!
> 
> 2. और प्रविष्टि को संपादित करने की सीमा भी पहली पोस्ट से कर देनी चाहिए !!!


http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...=1#post1896541

----------


## Shree Ji

Sticky: सवाल जवाब : "
सभी तकनीकी सवाल इसी सूत्र में पूछे
" 
Started by Dark Rider, 02-02-2011 
05:06 PM 
                            1
                            2
                            3

                           ...
                          629 
Replies: 6,282 
Views: 218,456 
Last Post: Today 07:20 PM 
by Shree Ji 
Forum:
तकनीकी जानकारी कृपया जबाब दे 



यह द्रष्य है मोबाईल से लोग इन होने वाले फ़ोरम के सदस्यो के मोबाईल स्क्रीन का (single column view opera mini)
मेरा प्रबंधक से अनुरोध है इसमे प्रदर्शित होने वाली जानकारी जो जरुरी  ना हो उन्हे हटाया जाये ताकी हम स्क्रीन पर ज्यादा जरुरी चीजे देख पाये

----------


## satya_anveshi

> Sticky: सवाल जवाब : "
> सभी तकनीकी सवाल इसी सूत्र में पूछे
> " 
> Started by Dark Rider, 02-02-2011 
> 05:06 PM 
>                             1
>                             2
>                             3
> 
> ...


संभवतः ऐसा मुमकिन नही है भाई.

----------


## Munneraja

> मेरा भी एक सुझाव है.........
> 
> Attachment 763844
> 
> क्या इसे फोरम पे लगाया जा सकता है?
> इससे यदि कोई रोमन में लिखा हुआ पूरा का पूरा पैरा भी पेस्ट करेगा तो वो अपने आप ही हिन्दी में बदल जाएगा.


"हिंदी में कैसे लिखें" वाले सूत्र में इसकी प्रविष्टि कर दें.

----------


## bachchan paande

एक व्यक्तिगत सुझाव दे दू ,सदस्यों कि आय डी डिलीट क्यू हो रही हें ??

----------


## bachchan paande

अगर कर रहे हो डिलीट तो सारी पोस्ट भी हटाओ ,

----------


## robin hood

शाबश......................................  ..

----------


## shahrukh khan1

बिना लॉग इन किए भी सदस्यों का प्रोफाइल दिखाई दे पहले की तरह , इस संदर्भ मे कुछ करो पाथ भाई :128:

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बिना लॉग इन किए भी सदस्यों का प्रोफाइल दिखाई दे पहले की तरह , इस संदर्भ मे कुछ करो पाथ भाई :128:


खान बिरादर, यही बात तो मैंने एक बार कही थी।
मतलब कि मेरी भी ऐसी ही माँग है। इससे मुझे बहुत फायदे होते हैं, इसके बिना तो सब आधा अधूरा है। ;):

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> खान बिरादर, यही बात तो मैंने एक बार कही थी।
> मतलब कि मेरी भी ऐसी ही माँग है। इससे मुझे बहुत फायदे होते हैं, इसके बिना तो सब आधा अधूरा है। ;):


चलो एक से भले दो 
 अब शायद प्रबंधन हमारी अर्ज़ी कुबूल कर ले

----------


## satya_anveshi

आमीन...........

----------


## satya_anveshi

वैसे खान बिरादर एक बात बताओ यार........... जैसे मुझे इस सुविधा की बहुत जरूरत है वैसे ही आपको भी इसकी जरूरत क्यों महसूस होती है?

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> वैसे खान बिरादर एक बात बताओ यार........... जैसे मुझे इस सुविधा की बहुत जरूरत है वैसे ही आपको भी इसकी जरूरत क्यों महसूस होती है?


भाई मेरे तुम्हारे सवाल मे ही मेरा जवाब हे :93:

----------


## satya_anveshi

> भाई मेरे तुम्हारे सवाल मे ही मेरा जवाब हे :93:


मेरे जो पेपर आता है उसमें पूछे गए सवालों का जवाब भी उसमें ही होता है पर फिर भी मैं हर बार फैल हो जाता हूँ इसी कारण अभी तक उसी क्लास में हूँ।
उक्त पंक्ति से कवि का आशय है कि वह दिए गए सवाल में से ही उत्तर ढूँढने में असमर्थ है। :(:
इसलिए अब जब भाई कहा ही है तो आप खुद ही उत्तर देकर भाई की मदद कर दो........... प्लीज ठेँक यू मेंशन नॉट यॉर वेल्कम........... ;):

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> मेरे जो पेपर आता है उसमें पूछे गए सवालों का जवाब भी उसमें ही होता है पर फिर भी मैं हर बार फैल हो जाता हूँ इसी कारण अभी तक उसी क्लास में हूँ।
> उक्त पंक्ति से कवि का आशय है कि वह दिए गए सवाल में से ही उत्तर ढूँढने में असमर्थ है। 
> इसलिए अब जब भाई कहा ही है तो आप खुद ही उत्तर देकर भाई की मदद कर दो........... प्लीज ठेँक यू मेंशन नॉट यॉर वेल्कम........... ;):


ठीक हे मेरे भाई 
तुझे साफ साफ लफ़्ज़ों मे कहता हूँ , मुझे भी किसी को छुप छुप के देखना हे :148::o::cool:

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ठीक हे मेरे भाई 
> तुझे साफ साफ लफ़्ज़ों मे कहता हूँ , मुझे भी किसी को छुप छुप के देखना हे :148::o::cool:


ये हुई ना बात...........
पर मुझे भी का क्या मतलब???

----------


## satya_anveshi

प्रबंधन जी, कुछ सोचा क्या गपशप नामक सूत्र के बारे में?

----------


## umabua

> प्रबंधन जी, कुछ सोचा क्या गपशप नामक सूत्र के बारे में?


बेन१० महोदय, क्या आप सम्बंधित  सूत्र को दो हिस्सों में विभाजित करने के लिए कह रहे हैं जैसा कि चौपाल के साथ हुआ है ? कृपया स्पष्ट सुझाव दें।

----------


## uttarakhandi

Yahan sujhav kam aur shikayat jyada lag rahi hai.

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन१० महोदय, क्या आप सम्बंधित  सूत्र को दो हिस्सों में विभाजित करने के लिए कह रहे हैं जैसा कि चौपाल के साथ हुआ है ? कृपया स्पष्ट सुझाव दें।


जी हाँ नियामिका जी...........

----------


## umabua

> जी हाँ नियामिका जी...........




आज मुझे रेप्युटेशन के साथ निम्न कमेन्ट मिला है 

"नहीं गपशप को विभाजित नहीं किया जाना चाहिए !!! ऐसे तो पूरा फोरम ही स्लो चलता है पूरे फोरम को विभाजित करें !! नहीं तो गपशप को भी विभाजित न किया जाये"


 मेरा विचार है कि इस विषय में अभी कोई भी निर्णय लेना जल्दबाजी होगा।

----------


## shahrukh khan1

प्रिय प्रबंधन हमरी अर्ज़ी पर भी तनिक ध्यान दो ना :156:

----------


## umabua

> बिना लॉग इन किए भी सदस्यों का प्रोफाइल दिखाई दे पहले की तरह , इस संदर्भ मे कुछ करो पाथ भाई :128:





> प्रिय प्रबंधन हमरी अर्ज़ी पर भी तनिक ध्यान दो ना :156:


मंच पर कुछ सुविधाओं को प्रायोगिक तौर पर लागू किया गया था किन्तु  सर्वर की परेशानियों के कारण न केवल उन सभी सुविधाओं को वापस ले लिया गया बल्कि कुछ मूलभूत सुविधाएं  भी हटानी पडी हैं। यदि कुछ एक सुविधाओं के हटाने से मंच सुचारू रूप से चल सकता हो तो यह बढ़िया विकल्प है। भविष्य में यदि मंच संचालक कुछ और अधिक खर्च कर सकेंगे तो सुविधाएं बहाल हो जायेंगी। तब तक असुविधा के लिए खेद है मित्र।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मंच पर कुछ सुविधाओं को प्रायोगिक तौर पर लागू किया गया था किन्तु  सर्वर की परेशानियों के कारण न केवल उन सभी सुविधाओं को वापस ले लिया गया बल्कि कुछ मूलभूत सुविधाएं  भी हटानी पडी हैं। यदि कुछ एक सुविधाओं के हटाने से मंच सुचारू रूप से चल सकता हो तो यह बढ़िया विकल्प है। भविष्य में यदि मंच संचालक कुछ और अधिक खर्च कर सकेंगे तो सुविधाएं बहाल हो जायेंगी। तब तक असुविधा के लिए खेद है मित्र।


ओके मोहतरमा जी........... खेद के साथ काम चलाने की पेक्टिस करते हैं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> आज मुझे रेप्युटेशन के साथ निम्न कमेन्ट मिला है 
> 
> "नहीं गपशप को विभाजित नहीं किया जाना चाहिए !!! ऐसे तो पूरा फोरम ही स्लो चलता है पूरे फोरम को विभाजित करें !! नहीं तो गपशप को भी विभाजित न किया जाये"
> 
> 
>  मेरा विचार है कि इस विषय में अभी कोई भी निर्णय लेना जल्दबाजी होगा।


मुझे तो कभी पूरा फोरम स्लो नहीं लगा सिवाय दो सूत्रों के........... एक के बारे में बात चल ही रही है और दूसरे पर फैसला और उसका क्रियान्वन भी हो चुका है।
और मैं बस इतना कहना चाहता हूँ कि एक बार आप प्रबंधन के लोग खुद कुछ दिन गपशप को मॉनिटर कीजिए, लगे कि समस्या है, तो उसके निदान का उपाय तलाशिए।
सुनी सुनाई बातों (मेरी मांग) और भावुकता पूर्ण तर्कों से परे रहकर खुद इसे देखिए और आवश्यकता हो तो बदलाव लाइए।
धन्यवाद।

----------


## Sameerchand

> मुझे तो कभी पूरा फोरम स्लो नहीं लगा सिवाय दो सूत्रों के........... एक के बारे में बात चल ही रही है और दूसरे पर फैसला और उसका क्रियान्वन भी हो चुका है।
> और मैं बस इतना कहना चाहता हूँ कि एक बार आप प्रबंधन के लोग खुद कुछ दिन गपशप को मॉनिटर कीजिए, लगे कि समस्या है, तो उसके निदान का उपाय तलाशिए।
> सुनी सुनाई बातों (मेरी मांग) और भावुकता पूर्ण तर्कों से परे रहकर खुद इसे देखिए और आवश्यकता हो तो बदलाव लाइए।
> धन्यवाद।


मुझे भी बेन टेन जी का यह सुझाव अच्छा लगा....इस पर विचार किया जाना चाहिए..

----------


## gangu teli

फोरम का स्लो होना क्या है ? अगर ये  ............. Oh, it seems an error occured!Possible Cause:This site is temporarily unavailable, please try it later.Reload       Back  ............. है तो  पुरानी चौपाल और गपशप अभी भी स्लो ही है परन्तु इससे "मुझे" कोई समस्या नही !!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

> फोरम का स्लो होना क्या है ? अगर ये  ............. Oh, it seems an error occured!Possible Cause:This site is temporarily unavailable, please try it later.Reload       Back  ............. है तो  पुरानी चौपाल और गपशप अभी भी स्लो ही है परन्तु इससे "मुझे" कोई समस्या नही !!!


हाँ यार मेरा मोबाइल भी बिल्कुल यही चीज (एरर मैसेज) दिखाता है गपशप पर...........
लोगों के लिए वो सूत्र खुलता तो है चाहे थोड़ा स्लो खुले, बट हमारे तो यह मैसेज आकर के रह जाता है, तीन-चार बार ट्राई करने पर खुलता है। 
नई चौपाल पर कोई दिक्कत नहीं है।

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> मंच पर कुछ सुविधाओं को प्रायोगिक तौर पर लागू किया गया था किन्तु  सर्वर की परेशानियों के कारण न केवल उन सभी सुविधाओं को वापस ले लिया गया बल्कि कुछ मूलभूत सुविधाएं  भी हटानी पडी हैं। यदि कुछ एक सुविधाओं के हटाने से मंच सुचारू रूप से चल सकता हो तो यह बढ़िया विकल्प है। भविष्य में यदि मंच संचालक कुछ और अधिक खर्च कर सकेंगे तो सुविधाएं बहाल हो जायेंगी। तब तक असुविधा के लिए खेद है मित्र।


जवाब देने के लिए शुक्रिया मोहतरमा और आपके खेद पर हमें भी खेद हे :central 141:

----------


## nirsha

आज फोरम बहुत स्लो चल रहा है .......शायद इसीलिए बहुत कम सदस्य फोरम पर हैं ..............

----------


## Sameerchand

> आज फोरम बहुत स्लो चल रहा है .......शायद इसीलिए बहुत कम सदस्य फोरम पर हैं ..............


मुझे तो आजतक यह मंच स्लो नहीं मिला....सर्वर बदलने के बाद भी..
मंच की स्पीड आपके कंप्यूटर और इन्टरनेट स्पीड पर भी निर्भर करता हैं.

----------


## robin hood

मंच हम सामान्य सदस्यों के पास स्लो चला रहा हें

----------


## robin hood

और पाठ साब ये भी लिखा आता हें 
डा सर्वर इज टू बीजी एट मूवमेंट .........

----------


## gangu teli

> जवाब देने के लिए शुक्रिया मोहतरमा और आपके खेद पर हमें भी खेद हे :central 141:


???::p:..... BAHUT DIKKAT H UNKLE JI.

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> ???::p:..... BAHUT DIKKAT H UNKLE JI.


bhai mere tum kis dikkat ki baat kar rahe ho ?

----------


## gangu teli

> ???::p:..... BAHUT DIKKAT H UNKLE पाथ JI.





> bhai mere tum kis dikkat ki baat kar rahe ho ?


जी , दरअसल गैस्ट बन कर प्रोफाईल ना देख पाने की दिक्कत है .... :): ..  ( सॉरी एडिट का आप्सन नही था )

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> जी , दरअसल गैस्ट बन कर प्रोफाईल ना देख पाने की दिक्कत है .... :): ..  ( सॉरी एडिट का आप्सन नही था )


yahi to mene bhi bola path bhaiya ko par vo maane hi nahi :central 141:

----------


## raghvendra11

ठंड रखो बादशाओँ
मान जायेँगे . . . . . . .

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> ठंड रखो बादशाओँ
> मान जायेँगे . . . . . . .


tasalli to ese de rahe ho jese path bhaiya aap khud ho :93:

----------


## raghvendra11

> tasalli to ese de rahe ho jese path bhaiya aap khud ho :93:


मैँ तो नही हूँ
किँतु वे हैँ तो अपने ही बड़े भाई
काहे नही मानेँगे . . . . . . .

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> मैँ तो नही हूँ
> किँतु वे हैँ तो अपने ही बड़े भाई
> काहे नही मानेँगे . . . . . . .


apne bade bhai ko bolo ki hamari ye maang poori kare , tab manunga ki vo aapke bade bhai he:250:

----------


## raghvendra11

> apne bade bhai ko bolo ki hamari ye maang poori kare , tab manunga ki vo aapke bade bhai he:250:


चने के झाड़ पे चढ़ा रहे हो . . . . .  :):

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> चने के झाड़ पे चढ़ा रहे हो . . . . .  :):


क्या हुआ हवा निकल गई ?
खुद पर ना सही अपने बड़े भाई पर तो भरोसा होता :176:

----------


## raghvendra11

> क्या हुआ हवा निकल गई ?
> खुद पर ना सही अपने बड़े भाई पर तो भरोसा होता :176:


ओ भाई साहब
जरा डिब्बी के अंदर रहकर ही बात करियो . . . . . .

----------


## khudaai khidmatgar

ये वही बात होगी, की जैसे देश सभी सीमायें खोल दो, 
जब ऐसे ही सब कुछ देखने को मिल जायेगा, यू ही भले मानकर, सदस्य कौन और क्यों बनेगा,  
मेरा सख्त विरोध है, गेस्ट को यह अधिकार नहीं देना चाहिये। 
- केके

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> ये वही बात होगी, की जैसे देश सभी सीमायें खोल दो, 
> जब ऐसे ही सब कुछ देखने को मिल जायेगा, यू ही भले मानकर, सदस्य कौन और क्यों बनेगा,  
> मेरा सख्त विरोध है, गेस्ट को यह अधिकार नहीं देना चाहिये। 
> - केके


हा हा हा और आपके विरोध को प्रबंधन का फूल सपोर्ट हे :pointlol::rofl:

----------


## Kamal Ji

> apne bade bhai ko bolo ki hamari ye maang poori kare , tab manunga ki vo aapke bade bhai he:250:


आजकल उन्होंने रोज़े रखे होंगे, जो भी जायज़ मांग होगी एक मिनट नही लगायेंग.

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> आजकल उन्होंने रोज़े रखे होंगे, जो भी जायज़ मांग होगी एक मिनट नही लगायेंग.


par vo idhar nazar daale to sahi :BangHead:

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> par vo idhar nazar daale to sahi :BangHead:


जनाब  आपका कहना सही है >>>>>>>

----------


## raghvendra11

नजर तो जरुर डाली होगी
किंतु मांग नाजायज लगी होगी
इसलिए कुछ नही हुआ . . . . . .

----------


## uttarakhandi

ye dislike ka button kahan gaya.........?

----------


## satya_anveshi

बड़बोले नेता di*k vijay सिंह :pointlol: का बयान आया है इस मसले पर........
हमारे विशेष संवाददाता प्रकाश की खास रिपोर्ट-

डिक्की उवाच -->

फेसबुक पर केवल like बटन है Disslike बटन नहीं है इसलिए फेसबुक को चुनौती पेश करने के लिए यह जरूरी था कि Dislike बटन को हटाया जाए........ :rofl:

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> नजर तो जरुर डाली होगी
> किंतु मांग नाजायज लगी होगी
> इसलिए कुछ नही हुआ . . . . . .


अपने करम की कर अदाएं, कर दे इधर भी तू निगाहें 
सुन रहा हे ना तू .क्या बोल रहा हूँ मै.................ही ही ही

----------


## shahrukh khan1

मै प्रबंधन का ध्यान सर्वश्रेष्ठ प्रयोक्ता सूत्र जो की प्रबंधन विभाग मे हे की  तरफ  दिलाना चाहता हूँ 

वो सूत्र  पिछले दो तीन महीनो से अपडेट नहीं किया गया हे जबकि इस बार तो हमे नया यूजर ऑफ द मंथ मिल गया हे

----------


## Random user

मेरा सुझाव यह है कि आपको कुछ चर्चित और लोकप्रिय कहानियाँ आदि यहाँ फोरम पर पोस्ट करनी चाहिए ताकि उनकी खोज में कुछ सदस्य यहाँ तक पहुँच कर जुड़ सके। फिलहाल शुरुआत करने के लिए चंद्रकांता संतति पर विचार कर सकते हैं, आज भी बहुत से लोग इसे पड़ते हैं।

----------


## Krish13

> मेरा सुझाव यह है कि आपको कुछ चर्चित और लोकप्रिय कहानियाँ आदि यहाँ फोरम पर पोस्ट करनी चाहिए ताकि उनकी खोज में कुछ सदस्य यहाँ तक पहुँच कर जुड़ सके। फिलहाल शुरुआत करने के लिए चंद्रकांता संतति पर विचार कर सकते हैं, आज भी बहुत से लोग इसे पड़ते हैं।


http://www.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=20130

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

ये लो जी  गयी भैँस पानी मेँ जनाब <<<<<

----------


## Random user

> http://www.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=20130


धन्यवाद मित्र। पर यह तो अधूरी है इसे आगे करना पड़ेगा तब लोग इसे पड़ेंगे।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> धन्यवाद मित्र। पर यह तो अधूरी है इसे आगे करना पड़ेगा तब लोग इसे पड़ेंगे।


मित्र अगर वह कहानी वास्तव में अधूरी है आप इसे निःसंकोच पूरा करें, कोई बाधा नही आएगी आपके समक्ष.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र अगर वह कहानी वास्तव में अधूरी है आप इसे निःसंकोच पूरा करें, कोई बाधा नही आएगी आपके समक्ष.


पाथ जी और माले सर आप दोनों ने इस नादाँ की न केवल बात रखी और उसे पसंद ( pathfinder, *ashwanimale* liked this post 			 		) भी किया मैं आप दोनों का मुक्त ह्रदय से आभारी हूँ.

----------


## Random user

> मित्र अगर वह कहानी वास्तव में अधूरी है आप इसे निःसंकोच पूरा करें, कोई बाधा नही आएगी आपके समक्ष.


धन्यवाद मित्र पर यही तो समस्या है। आप तो जानते ही है मैं रोज आता नहीं हूँ हमारे फोरम पर इसलिए कुछ मदद नहीं कर सकता हूँ मित्र। आप समझ सकते है मेरी समस्या को इसलिए मेरा सुझाव है कोई हमारा साथी जो समय दे सके यह काम करे।

----------


## Random user

> पाथ जी और माले सर आप दोनों ने इस नादाँ की न केवल बात रखी और उसे पसंद ( pathfinder, *ashwanimale* liked this post 			 		) भी किया मैं आप दोनों का मुक्त ह्रदय से आभारी हूँ.


मित्र इसी तरह हमारा नाम भी लिखें। (हा हा हा हा मजाक है जी)

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र इसी तरह हमारा नाम भी लिखें। (हा हा हा हा मजाक है जी)


पाथ जी और माले सर आप दोनों ने इस नादाँ की न केवल बात रखी और उसे पसंद ( pathfinder, *ashwanimale* liked this post 			 		) भी किया मैं आप दोनों का मुक्त ह्रदय से आभारी हूँ. 						

अब मुझे एक अन्य सदस्य  Random user जी ने भी मेरी पोस्ट को पसंद किया है मैं Random user जी का भी आभार व्यक्त करता हूँ.
Random user, pathfinder, *ashwanimale* liked this post
========================== 
अब यह सब आभार व्यक्त करना बंद क्या जा रहा है पुनः सूत्र पर लौटते हैं.

----------


## loolugupta

sir ji vayask vibhag ke liye patra ban ne ke liye posting sankhya thoda aur kam kar de

----------

